# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Kinou, né en 2019.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 3 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 





N° DE PUCE :

NOM :  KINOU

RACE :  GRIFFON  

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE :  2019

POIDS : 25 kg

POINT SANTÉ :  castré au refuge le 12/12/2020

SON ORIGINE : Pris en charge avec 12 autres loulous, par Lénuta suite au décès de la propriétaire d'un autre refuge .

SON  COMPORTEMENT : Kinou vivait à l'attache dans son ancien refuge. C'est  un chien gentil et affectueux mais il reste sur la réserve avec les  inconnus, il a du subir des violences, son oreille a été coupée. 
Lénuta  a pu observer son comportement avec les chats chez le vétérinaire et ça  ne s'est pas bien passé. A placer sans autres chiens de préférence.
Lenuta dit que Kinou est possessif avec son référent et a tendance à le protéger. 

Lors  du week-end de nos bénévoles entre les 16 et 19 septembre 2021, elles  ont pu rencontrer Kinou et il a besoin de temps pour accorder sa  confiance. Avec l'aide des friandises, le contact a été possible. Au  mois de mars 2022, il a encore évolué et nous accueillait avec plaisir.  Nous avons pu entrer dans son enclos pour passer un moment avec lui.

Lors  du voyage du 20/22 mai, Kinou a reconnu Salia, qu'il avait vu en mars,  il demandait des caresses et faisait la fête. ll a fallu que les autres  bénévoles l'amadoue. Puis il les a accepté et elles ont pu entrer dans  son enclos.




FRAIS D'ADOPTION : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS

Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique, 
passeport Européen


ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal en région Parisienne le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.70.87.84.27

Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org


Contact familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81

Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE

Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

*1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite*


*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Kinou est chez le vétérinaire car il tousse :












*Lénuta  a écrit:*Notre bebe a parvo

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Kinou* et Chiroky chez le vétérinaire:

https://youtu.be/vcXq3FxgHxk

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*KINOU*  sauvé grâce  aux  soins  vétérinaire;    va  bien, il est  rentré  au  refuge.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Lénuta nous a donné quelques informations sur *Kinou*.  Il reste sur la réserve avec les personnes qu'il ne connaît pas. Il  aime les femmes. Il a subit des violences vu son oreille coupée et il a  peur des hommes. Il est sociable avec les chiens et aime jouer. C'est un  loulou qui a juste besoin d'être éduqué et rassuré.

Fiche mise à jour.

*Lénuta a écrit:*
*kinou* pas suporte chats
test la veterinaire
il est sociable avec famme
autres chiens
il aboie sur les étrangers, défend son maître. et a des réserves avec garçon, costica par exemple. C'est normal, *Kinou* a l'oreille coupée, il a probablement été abusé
avec chiens est sociable
tu vu video comme joue avec chirocky la vet
mais est un peu imprevisible
Il a besoine de education, est jeune chien.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Kinou* vivait à l'attache  dans son ancien refuge. C'est un chien gentil et affectueux , il a du  subir des violences. Il a peur des hommes.
Lénuta a pu observer son comportement avec les chats  pas  OK  chez le vétérinaire .
c'est un jeune chien qui a besoin d'être éduqué. puisque toujours à l' attache avant.
Il s'entend bien avec les autres chiens et les humains,  juste timide . *KINOU* est malléable, adorable .

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## GADYNETTE

KINOU a vraiment l'air très chou....je lui souhaite vite d'avoir SA FAMILLE POUR LA VIE

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## MOUNINOX

_Oui ce petit KINOU tout adorable, tout jeunot semble bien avoir des antécédents génétiques MIORITIC !!!!  Il lui faudra aussi manger à sa faim tout tranquillou pour récupérer qq kg ...  
Un amour de poilu pour partager et illuminer le quotidien !!!   VITE pour lui.... _ 

 ::   ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> _Oui ce petit KINOU tout adorable, tout jeunot semble bien avoir des antécédents génétiques MIORITIC !!!!  Il lui faudra aussi manger à sa faim tout tranquillou pour récupérer qq kg ...  
> Un amour de poilu pour partager et illuminer le quotidien !!!   VITE pour lui.... _


Je ne connaissais pas cette race, merci pour l’info  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Kinou* vivait à  l'attache dans son ancien refuge. C'est un chien gentil et affectueux  mais il reste sur la réserve, il a du subir des violences. Il a peur des  hommes.
Lénuta a pu observer son comportement avec les chats chez le vétérinaire  pas ok chats .

Un jeune chien qui a besoin d'être éduqué.
Il s'entend bien avec les autres chiens.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Kinou attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## MOUNINOX

_J'enrage de ne pouvoir offrir à cet adorable KINOU son ticket de sortie vers la belle vie qu'il attend impatiemment.... après sa chiotise partagée entre garde-à l'attache (!!!) et fourrière .... assaisonnée à la maladie.... qu'il a vaincue !!
Une douce allégresse et un si fort désir de séduire SON 2-pattes....  

VITE !!! venez délivrer avant qu'il ne s'étiole... ce si joli et mignon poilu tout jeune, tout OK pour illuminer votre quotidien .... longtemps !!!_

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## MOUNINOX

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  _KINOU est OK TOUT  sauf chats_....     ::   ::   ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## MOUNINOX

*M'enfin !!!!!   QUI   va  VOIR   cet adorable poilu  dont  TOUS  les critères  d'adaptabilité maxi  sont  présents ??????

et   qui    s'étiole  lamentablement  "là  bas"   ??????????    il est jeune, beau, sympa avec tous (pour les chats, il parait que non, mais dans un autre environnement, ce serait à re-voir et puis toutes les familles fans de chiens n'ont pas forcément des chats !!!!)   ....

QUI   va   se  l'ADOPTER  pour toujours, ce petit   KINOU   d'amour  ?????  et  de suite  !!!!!* 

 ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message des bénévoles qui ont été au refuge en Septembre :

*Kinou*, *Kinou*, *Kinou*... comment dire... 1er contact, aboiement, aboiement, aboiement. Wow. J'étais surprise, je ne m'y attendais pas.

Il  ne supportait pas de nous voir passer près de son boxe ou dans l'allée  et si on se rapproche, oulala, il nous fait comprendre de garder nos  distances.

Nous ne sommes pas rentré dans son enclos.

Lénuta  m'a dit qu'il a besoin de temps pour accepter les personnes. Avec elle,  pas de problème et il a tendance à la protéger. Je le déplace dans les  chiens "socialisation en cours".

Un point positif, il est TRES  gourmand. Donc quand il comprend qu'une friandise arrive, il stoppe ses  aboiements et se concentre. Je pense que si on était resté une semaine,  on aurait pu sympathiser avec lui.

Il a un regard un peu perdu. C'est un chien au physique atypique aussi. Il est grand de taille, je le pensais plus petit.

Il  était très intéressé par les friandises que je donnais à SAkari donc il  a finit par observer, se calmer et attendre que quelque chose vienne  :Smile: 



Et une vidéo : 
https://youtu.be/Xe84XwbYxvk

----------


## Daysie433

::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Enfin quelques précisions sur la vie du petit KINOU...  

Elles nous apprennent que ce petitou n'a rien que de très normal  !!!  
Dans ce contexte d'enfermement depuis deux ou trois ans maintenant, dans lieu sonore +++++ des agitations diverses de congénères inconnus, à proximité.... le petit KINOU se manifeste de la SEULE MANIERE possible : aboiements....
aboiements pour attirer l'attention si quelqu'un s'approche et en même temps, pour se protéger des intrus : "STOP ! pas entrer là "

Par contre, il annonce de suite qu'il accepte les attentions gentilles, et s'y attarde, notamment pour dégustations de friandises (par rapport à son quotidien basique ++ !!!) , il est très avisé !!!

En conclusion, KINOU est un petit poilu très adapté à son environnement, réactif aux marques d'intérêt des 2-pattes, et se déclare haut et fort, IMPATIENT de partir s'épanouir auprès de celle/celui qui lui offrira sa bienveillante affection !!!

KINOU semble donc totalement OK adoption dès maintenant, totalement socialisé, peut/sait donner sa confiance à qui "la mérite" .....

VITE pour lui.... ne le laissons pas dépérir davantage dans ce lieu sans amour malgré les soins de LENUTA...._

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Bon voila quand on s'approche 

https://youtu.be/1HBPD2PuqjE

Et après quand on s'approche AVEC DES FRIANDISES, sans, c'est autre chose  


https://youtu.be/iOm3032pfog

Il y a du travail avec lui, mais je penses qu'il va vite comprendre le  côté bénéfique de la chose. 4 jours c'etait trop peu pour se rendre  amicale, mais ce n'est pas une cause perdue, il est très gourmand, et  nous a montré qu'il peut être charmant

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Que de progrès *Kinou*!!!

Un adorable loulou  

Il a bien progressé! Toujours possessif avec Lenuta, mais avec les friandises, il aime tout le monde   















On dirait pas, mais il est très grand!!

https://youtu.be/e9i7xE3n6LI

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

cette fois ci, nous sommes entré     !! et à force de lui donner des friandises au passage, il nous appelait dès qu'on passait près de son boxe  :Smile: 

Il aurait besoin qu'une famille lui donne sa chance vu les épreuves qu'il a traversé !!

Je pouvais lui faire des grosses caresses à travers la grille, fini le toutou non accueillant et dissuasif    

Toiletté, il sera très très beau ! Son arrière train est dans un état catastrophique avec des noeuds :-(

Je le remets dans la catégorie des chiens adoptables par une famille ayant déjà eu des chiens.




https://youtu.be/TYHWd-sFf08





https://youtu.be/tgN3dbar__k

Un magnifique toutou qui a besoin d'attention . au 1er abord il est  impressionnant mais finalement les friandises l'apprivoisent !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Il est très touchant ce chien. Il est grand mais apeuré lorsqu'il voit  une personne inconnue. Puis il se rend compte qu'on donne des friandises  trop bonnes alors il commence à nous regarder différemment puis  finalement, il demande des caresses.

Il est adooooooorable lorsqu'il demande des bisous et fait des léchouilles.

Il rendra une famille heureuse ce loulou  :Smile:  









Rencontre avec Joanna !! il était pas fier  


https://youtu.be/51kFjbNZJBE

https://youtu.be/EFQMd3ICEsk

----------


## maddy57

Il a vraiment une bonne tête ce chien

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Photos du mois d'Aout :






VITAL pour leur survie :   *KINOU* soulagé ! Parasites multiples et variés finis pour l'instant .


*KINOU*  :















Grande première à rentrer chez *Kinou* pour moi...

Il  était tout content, et puis en rentrant, j'ai fait un gros bruit de  ferraille, et ca l'a rendu tout timide lol. Oui oui, Tata Boulette.

Vivement que ses poils repoussent, il est adorable.











https://youtu.be/6M0AXQoDKbE












https://youtu.be/Rwh5S48Eilk


Très actif lorque l'on est "dehors" ... *Kinou* est beaucoup plus timide une fois dans son enclos, mais on peut le toucher avec des friandises

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

